# Oval Office Fish Fry Rescheduled



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Due to rain the fish fry has been rescheduled to next Thursday the 24th. I created a seperate thread so people will see the subject on the hompage.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

thank you ray!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm assuming you guys contacted Gene to insure he's not still defrosting fish?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I do believe that Scot sent him a PM.


----------



## christa71 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah we can't make next Thursday, I work every other Thursday night... Bummer... Maybe we can catch the next one...:crying


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Yea We got the word. AllI can say is rain rain go away come back monday. Just got off the phone with Cliff. They are going to cook it at the meeting friday. 35 #s of trimed snowy finger filets. B-rad thanks for looking after me, Scot and Konz had me covered. Gene


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

If anybody needs tickets to the Fishing Rodeo, Scot and I will be at the Oval Office (not cooking fish just having a burger).


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey i am back! the rain knock out my cable and internet! we are gonna try to cook the fish at the captains meeting at the club house friday night (depending on rain ) if not it will be cooked at the rodeo! any body who wants to come to the club house is welcome! for those of you who already made something for the fish fry you can bring it to the meeting. it is at 6 pm. 1007 pine st. pensacola the rfra building. this is the captains meeting for the prfa family fishing rodeo. but you are all welcome! 

thank you 

scot


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

won't be able to make it next week, going to the mayo clinic for a tune-up.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey bob their are few people who can't. we will look at picking a new date. team recess can't make it either and christa 71 so we will talk about a new date maybe 2 or 3 weeks. when more can enjoy it! not a rush the burgers and beer are really good too! me and ray i think rich are going tonight for one! or two maybe three! hey can you bring those corn fritters to the meeting friday night! that would be awesome!

scot


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

starting new thread with new date it will be oct 17th saturday.

scot


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey we can call it a birthday celebration for me! My b-day is the next day!


----------

